# Set the saw down and back away ...slowly



## reachtreeservi (Feb 22, 2008)

Yet another how not to ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Ly6dudCpU&feature=related


----------



## TDunk (Feb 22, 2008)

that has bad news writen all over it


----------



## Saw Bones (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats sort of like handing a small child a loaded shotgun in a crowded mall full of drunk people and saying "Have fun" 

Job security for me.


----------



## lxt (Feb 23, 2008)

Awe C`mon, the lady cut 2 small logs probably just wanted to see what it was like!!! She looked like her curiosity was satisfied, atleast she had eye protection!!!

how many home owners have done far worse or better yet how many of us havent followed all the safety rules at one time or another?


LXT...........


----------



## Saw Bones (Feb 23, 2008)

lxt said:


> Awe C`mon, the lady cut 2 small logs probably just wanted to see what it was like!!! She looked like her curiosity was satisfied, atleast she had eye protection!!!
> 
> how many home owners have done far worse or better yet how many of us havent followed all the safety rules at one time or another?
> 
> ...



Job security. Not just the young lady with the saw, No one over there seemed to know any thing about safety at any level. Thats what keeps me working.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 23, 2008)

lxt said:


> Awe C`mon, the lady cut 2 small logs probably just wanted to see what it was like!!! She looked like her curiosity was satisfied, atleast she had eye protection!!!
> 
> how many home owners have done far worse or better yet how many of us havent followed all the safety rules at one time or another?
> 
> ...



You're right.....

After all, what's the worst that could have happened ?

It's just two small logs....





And a chain saw.


----------



## lxt (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree that it wasnt a smart/safe thing to do!!!! Im not agreeing with it, Funny......Im sure many on here have done just as stupid things as this but because you werent filmed you feel the need to bust on someone who was!!

I guess noone here has EVER violated a safety rule? & Im sure it has been on more than one occassion.......thats all im saying!!

let he/she without sin cast the first stone!!


LXT..................


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 24, 2008)

lxt said:


> I agree that it wasnt a smart/safe thing to do!!!! Im not agreeing with it, Funny......Im sure many on here have done just as stupid things as this but because you werent filmed you feel the need to bust on someone who was!!
> 
> I guess noone here has EVER violated a safety rule? & Im sure it has been on more than one occassion.......thats all im saying!!
> 
> ...



Lxt, I can only speak for myself and not "many on here" , but I have never done anything as unsafe or as stupid as this women and friends in this video. 
And if I had , I really would not have posted it on the world wide web for the *World *to see. 

Also, I'm not busting on anyone. I posted this video and merely said "Yet another how not to ..."

I see nothing wrong in Using a public post to increase the awareness for PPE and situational awareness while cutting with a chain saw.

Chain saw safety is drop dead serious. Literally. Ask this guy.


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=58896&d=1193160639



And lastly , There's a big difference between sin and stupid.
One can be cured with a little forgiveness, the other sometimes with a lot of instruction.


----------



## lxt (Feb 24, 2008)

Reach.......I agree with what you`re saying, honestly I viewed the vid a couple times to see if I missed something!!

It looked to me that she just wanted to try to make a cut with a chainsaw & after the second cut She did put the saw down, doesnt make the situation right...............But as I said most on here have atleast done this.

If YOU during your entire tree career have not done 1 stupid thing that violated a safety rule either knowingly or unknowingly........then Id have to say you`re the only Tree guy in the world with such a record & I personally dont beleive it!!!!!

Im not defending this....... but honestly 15-16yrs ago when I was young & dumb, I did stupid things, Ive just learned as I got older, hell search some of the pics posted on here & you`ll see veterans doing much worse!!!

I agree with ya wholeheartedly, just wondering if this group is at the age where we`ve all been & done similar.

LXT..................


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 24, 2008)

LXT, for a guy that's not defending this behavior, you sure are posting a lot on the thread. 
And not that I care whether you believe me or not, but I never said that I , during my entire tree career have not done 1 stupid thing that violated a safety rule either knowingly or unknowingly. I said " I have never done anything as unsafe or as stupid as this women and friends in this video. " 

And I'll stick with that statement. It's true.


Just because 15-16yrs ago when You were young & dumb, and you did some stupid things doesn't make someone's behavior today any less unsafe or any more acceptable. Someone's age, whether young or old doesn't negate the possible consequences of their actions. 

This is also true whether we view pics posted on here or we see veterans doing much worse. It still is what it is. *UNSAFE*

Lastly, although you state that "I agree with ya wholeheartedly" it's readily apparent that you don't.
Whole hearted means without any reservations, and you obviously have some about my posts.


----------



## capetrees (Feb 24, 2008)

This is some of what I can't stand in here. Seems like most in here are "holier than thou" all the time. lxt isn't saying that the video is a good training video, he's just saying loads of people do it everyday and nothing happens. If everybody lived the way some in this site and others live, we'd all be perfect, paranoid to move for fear of doing something wrong and unable to be able to make a mistake. Give it a break. Professionals know what to do and do it the right way. Millions of chainsaws are out there and there are always going to be a few mistakes, even from the "pros". Check out more on the you tube vidoes on how not to's ... Plenty of "pros" make mistakes all the time. Just do your job, do it well and be as safe as you can. Tell me that nobody in here, loaded with pros, has ever taken a chance out on a limb, cut a log without ALL the protective gear or done something that would get you crucified in here for. Everybodys done it.


----------



## ShoerFast (Feb 24, 2008)

Who here wouldn't hand her the saw?

There is a good chance she don't like the guys that would have to be so critical?


Just for a think, what did it look like the first time you ran a saw?

She would have done better if she was not cutting so far out of position, bet that was one of the wing nuts ideas to drop the wood into the wheelbarrow.


----------



## lxt (Feb 24, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> LXT, for a guy that's not defending this behavior, you sure are posting a lot on the thread.
> And not that I care whether you believe me or not, but I never said that I , during my entire tree career have not done 1 stupid thing that violated a safety rule either knowingly or unknowingly. I said " I have never done anything as unsafe or as stupid as this women and friends in this video. "
> 
> And I'll stick with that statement. It's true.



so during your career & let me see if I understand what you`re saying, you have done atleast 1 stupid thing but nothing as stupid as whats shown in that Vid? So your stupid act when you did it was a better stupid act than this? Stupid is Stupid, Unsafe is Unsafe....I didnt Know there were lesser degrees of each???

C`mon Reach, you know what I mean by my posts, as we work this field we see alot of things happen, people get hurt doing things that we have done, but its not gonna happen to me!!! this is the mentality some have, untill they get hurt or see a Vet get hurt or a close call!!

I can honestly say Im far more safer in the way I do things now!!! I have a family, house, dogs, both parents alive...........Im lucky in having this & so much more, I want to be around in one peice to enjoy this!! So if anything Im slower, more cautious & question things more than I did when I was younger.

This is why I can say I wholeheartedly agree with you.....NOW, years ago I would have laughed & told you by the time you put your chaps on Ill have the log cut up, Etc...Etc... I have learned the Value of working Safe & continue to invoke that ethic every day.......It just takes some people longer than others.


LXT............


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 24, 2008)

Lxt I agree with you whole heartily. 

My hat doffs to you, you are a master of duplicity in your posts.
Your wit, sense of safety awareness and fairness make me seem like a simpleton and a cad by comparison. 
My apologies for not running my opinions by you before I posted them.

I remain , and will always be,
your faithful servant,
reachtreeservice


 LOL


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 6, 2008)

what was so unsafe about it just her lack of chainsaw skills or that she missed the wheel barrel on with the second log? most homeowners dont own chaps hardhats and that jumbo if thats what your talking about.


----------



## LNG24 (Apr 6, 2008)

First: She clearly had no control over the saw before hitting the gas. She could barley hold it as she had it resting on her leg.

Second: She was cutting a small log way out in the middle of the bar. One good grab and it would have pulled her right over on top of the saw again because she had no balance.

Third: She had some safety gear, but not the others. 

Yes, it was obvious that she only wanted to cut a couple of pieces so give her a smaller saw. Put some chaps on her and show her proper position. 

Why are we being critical of this...It was video tape and placed on Youtube. If you do something stupid and you then broadcast it to the world, yeah, your going to get ranked on.


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 7, 2008)

for a sec, i thought the saw was gonna hit the wheelhorse and kick in her face or maby jump on the dudes arm and soy it off. glad there ok


----------



## 880 (Apr 8, 2008)

I give the girl top marks for having a go, I can promise my girlfriend would be half as good. Using a large bar, on a 4 inch limb, really makes me wonder what the saftey concerns are here, it's not like she's boring into a hardwood stump. What is it people are worried about here, from a private users point of view? TL


----------



## LNG24 (Apr 8, 2008)

880 said:


> I give the girl top marks for having a go, I can promise my girlfriend would be half as good. Using a large bar, on a 4 inch limb, really makes me wonder what the safety concerns are here, it's not like she's boring into a hardwood stump. What is it people are worried about here, from a private users point of view? TL




I am not sure what you mean by Private User. Explain what that is? 

Are you saying that since she is not a professional, she can't get hurt? The saw was obviously TOO Big for her to handle. She had No Balance. She had No Control over the saw. If that saw had a bad tooth or hit a nail or knot in that 4" branch, the saw would have pulled her forward. With no balance she would have done one of two things. One, fall forward on top of the saw. Two, just dropped the saw potentially hitting her foot with no brake on. 

What is REAL SCARY...The number of people here that DON'T see anything wrong with that Video. Guess thats why so many people end up in the emergency room missing limbs, fingers or have big chunks missing out of their legs, arms and faces. 

You can only push luck so far and then it jumps up and slaps you in the head.


----------



## lxt (Apr 8, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by Private User. Explain what that is?
> 
> Are you saying that since she is not a professional, she can't get hurt? The saw was obviously TOO Big for her to handle. She had No Balance. She had No Control over the saw. If that saw had a bad tooth or hit a nail or knot in that 4" branch, the saw would have pulled her forward. With no balance she would have done one of two things. One, fall forward on top of the saw. Two, just dropped the saw potentially hitting her foot with no brake on.
> 
> ...





Yeah, nobody on here ever ran a saw that was too big for em as per their skill level, Nobody on here ever tried & did anything that would be considered "stupid" by pro`s of other trades!!

I see HO`s all the time doing stupid things, to each their own!! I dont see the big deal if someone cuts like she did or rides a motorcycle without a helmet, or bungee jumps off a bridge!!! Responsibility for ones own actions, if she gets hurt she has noone to blame but herself.

I dont use my seatbelt all the time..........doesnt make me a bad driver, freedom of choice is what it should be!!

Everyone here throwing stones, so this weekend when you tip a few too many or hop on the quad to just test her out......you`ll all make sure to do it safe & without 2nd thought.......right?...........I bet.

LXT............


----------



## 880 (Apr 8, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> I am not sure what you mean by Private User. Explain what that is?
> 
> Are you saying that since she is not a professional, she can't get hurt? The saw was obviously TOO Big for her to handle. She had No Balance. She had No Control over the saw. If that saw had a bad tooth or hit a nail or knot in that 4" branch, the saw would have pulled her forward. With no balance she would have done one of two things. One, fall forward on top of the saw. Two, just dropped the saw potentially hitting her foot with no brake on.
> 
> ...



What I mean from a private/homeowner user is that if I saw a professional operating like that, it would call for a response which has been shown, as it is a first time user, which you and I both where once, I can see no need for such a reaction. I have never seen a first time opreator handle a saw big or small, which much control or confidence. Okay, maybe there wasn't enough saftey gear involved, but thats their choice, not mine.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think it's the girl so much as her "experienced" companions that deserve a good smack. Good that no one was hurt; I was cringing as soon as I saw the expression on her face. "Tee hee, am I drunk or just stupid, or both?"


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 9, 2008)

880 said:


> What I mean from a private/homeowner user is that if I saw a professional operating like that, it would call for a response which has been shown, as it is a first time user, which you and I both where once, I can see no need for such a reaction. I have never seen a first time opreator handle a saw big or small, which much control or confidence. Okay, maybe there wasn't enough saftey gear involved, but thats their choice, not mine.



More importantly, what do we think we are accomplishing by all the bashing? This is a YouTube video that everyone is bashing. The person that posted it and the people in it are likely NOT members of this site, nor reading the "constructive criticism". The people who are reading it all KNOW better. It's like preaching to the choir. We know... proper PPE is important as well as proper training... enough already... LOL


----------



## walexa07 (Apr 9, 2008)

True, her handling of the saw wasn't proper form, nor did she have ALL the PPE she needed, but it looks to me like she had a real good grip on the saw and was trying to keep it away from her body for safety.......to the extend that her form was off. Not horrible for a first-timer though.

Waylan


----------



## reachtreeservi (Apr 9, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> You're right.....
> 
> After all, what's the worst that could have happened ?
> 
> ...



:monkey:


----------

